# Ghost Recon Wildlands Tier 1 Mode



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So the exciting new Tier 1 mode has arrived, along with various bugs, which include:

1) variable and random amounts of ammo left when you toggle weapons.

2) invincible, head shot accurate AI who appear randomly in groups alongside you during firefights, or who's vehicles appear in packs from just-around-the -corner.

3) Lieutenants and other vehicles which can take hundreds of rounds of damage, yet still speed off into the distance.

The only good thing so far (Tier 39) is the award of the Desert Tech HTI Sniper Rifle, which is a one-shot legend with me already....hehehe - its like a semi-auto RPG .... just 4 shots to take out a convoy, including helo.


----------

